# Best shop in Nehru place, New delhi??



## sspradhan (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey can anybody tell me the best shops in nehru place for buying computer hardware??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 13, 2007)

RR system.
computer empire.

there are 2-3 more..but I dont remember name.


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 13, 2007)

also

alsun systems
computer empire

these are gud enuf


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 14, 2007)

+1 for RR Systems


----------



## Jags (Nov 15, 2007)

cost2cost..its near computer empire and less crowdy
they have more manpower..so ppl there have time 2 answer ur queries.
but its alwayz better 2 try 7-8 shops before buying anything
coz very rarely I have found, that the prices on these "famous" shops are higher than others..(happened just once)


----------

